
University of California Sues Facebook And Others Over Patents - tomio
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/09/13/university-california-sues-facebook-disney-wal-mart-interactive-technology-patents/
======
PythonDeveloper
Wow. I never expected something like THIS to happen. This has potential
implications to PostgreSQL and any other technologies that the Regents have
licensed under open source.

Users of PostgreSQL (I am one) should ensure that rights under its license
have not been impacted by Eolas or any other entity that may have acquired or
be acting as a Trustee for the patent(s) in place.

